

Gephi - The CDDL1/GPL3 Photoshop for graphs - j_s
https://gephi.org/

======
julian37
I've used Gephi before and it's awesome. I can highly recommend it if you need
to visualize or explore graphs, especially very large graphs which it handles
gracefully.

That said, what's with the title for this submission -- how does the license
matter much (seeing that most users are unlikely to redistribute it) and why
the gratuitous Photoshop reference?

~~~
j_s
Thanks for taking the time to critique my submission! I was excited to be able
to share the project with the community since I had not seen it mentioned here
before. I look forward to learning more about Gephi and plan to use it to
simplify analysis of website analytics.

I chose 'CDDL1/GPL3' as the most concise way to share the project's reasonable
balance between 'free as in beer' and 'free as in freedom' with anyone who
would already care enough to recognize the abbreviations. The recent license
change is mentioned in the summary of the latest release on the front page and
in the blog post: <http://gephi.org/2011/gephi-0-8-beta-released/>

I felt 'The Open Graph Viz Platform' could be easily confused with
<http://graphviz.org> and 'makes graphs handy' wasn't enough info, so I used
the next prominent short description on the front page ('Like Photoshop for
graphs').

Would you mind sharing the title you would recommend?

------
oscilloscope
Gephi's an incredible project for making big node-link diagrams. It has a
selection of layout algorithms and statistics you can apply to nodes and
edges. I used it at a hackathon to visualize the Marvel Universe social graph:

<http://exposedata.com/marvel/>

------
dryicerx
<http://zoom.it/Lxrz> This was a few months ago when I was playing with Gephi
and decided to visualize the user interactions on the #startups IRC channel
(graph layout in Gephi, rendered in Batik)

------
j_s
I stumbled across this project today and was blown away by how highly polished
the user experience is compared to the <http://www.graphviz.org/> project.

~~~
emmelaich
Are they comparable in functions? I'd like to get nicer looking results than
graphviz, but it's not clear from the website whether gephi supports layout or
even batch/command line input. It does however, have a graphviz plugin!
<https://gephi.org/plugins/graphviz-layout/>

Installing now, to poke around.

~~~
j_s
I'm just getting started with Gephi and look forward to hearing the results of
your investigation. My impression was that Gephi has much more polished
versions of a couple types of graphs.

~~~
emmelaich
I did find this, soon after posting.

<https://gephi.org/toolkit/>

"The toolkit is just a single JAR that anyone could reuse in new Java
applications and achieve tasks that can be done in Gephi automatically, from a
command-line program for instance"

Haven't installed it yet, but a work colleague is investigating this and a
bunch of like products.

------
dfc
_"Update your distribution with the last official JRE packages (update 25+),
don’t use OpenJDK."_

Doh! Is debian the only distribution that does not ship sun's jre?

~~~
krakensden
None of them ship Oracle's JRE, and they haven't for a long time. The usual
licensing mess.

------
nullsub
i love love love what they're doing with Gephi, especially the ability to
generate a collaborative, web based graph UI.

HOWEVER, a word to the wise: I've had a LOT of trouble saving and opening
saved files. there's a few tickets open, but I haven't seen any progress.
that's sortof a dealbreaker when it comes to doing professional work :/

~~~
j_s
Thanks for the warning! I'm just getting started and hope to use it to help
spot patterns in web analytics.

